# My lot



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi all

Here's my terrible trio of woofers!

First ones is JJ, he's 3 1/2 years old.










Next one is Georgie, she's 18 months old










Last but not least here's Toby, he's nearly 12 years old










Paula


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, they are lovely dogs you have there, thanks for sharing


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's a vid of Georgie when she was a lovely little pup before she turned into a monster 

Video of click to add title - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Paula


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

awwwwwwww shes so cute I love her stealing the glasses


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are lovely


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> awwwwwwww shes so cute I love her stealing the glasses


Hmm it did seem cute at the time until she started stealing everything else 

Luckily she's over that now.....just!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

my youngest dog hes 9 months now (you can see him in the video in this section under SPLASH fun in the water, hes the blue merle collie) used to steal socks and underwear from the laundry, hes cost us a fortune in new undies LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely dogs,.......................


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> my youngest dog hes 9 months now (you can see him in the video in this section under SPLASH fun in the water, hes the blue merle collie) used to steal socks and underwear from the laundry, hes cost us a fortune in new undies LOL


I've just had a look and they look as if they're having a brill time. Georgie went on from glasses and has chewed through our sofa and chairs  Luckily i'm pretty laid back, ok i am now perhaps not at the time. 
With some nice thowovers and making sure any vistor has the best chair you can hardly tell


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL hee hee they can be so destructive, but they look at you with their cute puppy faces and all is forgiven, well after a fiew choice words


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

They are lovely............


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pics of lovely dogs


----------



## naruto (Jan 31, 2008)

toby is cute 

and nice pic


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

awww there lovely


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely dogs


----------

